# 522 vs. 625 DVR Receiver



## whenindoubt (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I am just checking options here, trying to figure out whether or not I should get Dish out to my house for the third time. 

I signed up for Dish two weeks ago and have not had any tv viewing for the last 6 years. I requested a dvr through the online sign-up and they came out the first time with a 311. I called them and got the confirmation email for a 625 and a second visit. When the installer came out he bought a 522, which also has the dvr features. What I am wondering, though, is since I am a first time customer and under the 30 day window, should I stick with what I have or is there a difference with the 625? I feel bad having them come out a third time; but at the same time I was told one thing, and being a virgin satellite customer, I want the latest and greatest. 

I did a search and the only comparison I came up with was the MOD feature is/was different between the two units. Does anyone know of anything else? Better video quality? 

Thanks for you help
chris


----------



## crmartin (May 5, 2006)

I think the only difference between the two receivers are that the 625 is for the current customers and the 522 is for new customers.


----------



## megeed (May 16, 2006)

crmartin said:


> I think the only difference between the two receivers are that the 625 is for the current customers and the 522 is for new customers.


I thought 522 didn't have the OnDemand service.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

crmartin said:


> I think the only difference between the two receivers are that the 625 is for the current customers and the 522 is for new customers.


I am new to dish 4 months ago and I got a 625. I do belive the only diffrence is an extra hard drive for On Demand programing.


----------



## udiknaed (May 18, 2006)

I think the main difference b/w the twos is 522 is a HD receiver while 625 is a SD-only receiver, but can do "Tivo-like" record.

Dish Network 522 DVR Features:
Receiver

Two satellite tuners provide user-selected viewing options, including: Single Mode2: Picture-In-Picture (PIP) on any TV.

Dual Mode: Separate television program viewing/recording on two televisions. Users share all recordings.

DISH Video-On-Demand Service provides the ability to pause live TV, play, stop, fast forward and fast reverse at 4 speeds (4x, 15x, 60x, 300x), skip forward (30 seconds), skip back (10 seconds), view in slow motion or frame-by- frame, set manual/auto record event timers and quick record, and also includes recorded events management features to play, delete or protect a recorded event.

DVR buttons: skip forward, skip back, stop, play, pause, forward, back, record.

Picture-In-Picture (PIP) functions to display, move or swap the PIP image

Record Plus - allows viewers to choose recording location for increased flexibility. Two viewers in dual mode can each record a live program while watching a pre-recorded program from the hard drive.

Records Dolby® Digital when available.

Parental control locks, program information, themes lists, favorites lists, browse, one-touch channel return,closed-caption support and alternate audio.

NEW! Open TV offers a new improved Electronic Program Guide and instant weather updates, more interactivity on the way.

DVR buttons: skip forward, skip back, stop, play, pause, forward, back, record.

Two tuners for independent viewing of satellite TV programming in two rooms with a single receiver

Stereo agile modulated output can send the second tuner's signal to multiple televisions via a home distribution.

On-screen Program Guide with complete program listings

Page-At-A-Time Scrolling in on-screen Program Guide

Interactive information "soft keys" in the menu explain the feature functions

On-screen transparent channel and program information banner

4 user defined Favorites Lists

Closed caption support

Alternative language support

Pay-per-view on-screen purchase summary

_High definition (HD) and standard definition (SD) single-tuner satellite receiver. _

Integrated off-air tuner for reception of local digital/HD and analog broadcasts.

480p, 720p or 1080i resolutions supported via HD outputs.

Parental control locks, program information, themes lists, favorites lists, browse, one-touch channel return, closed-caption support and alternate audio.

NEW! Open TV offers a new improved Electronic Program Guide and instant weather updates, more interactivity on the way.

On-screen Program Guide with complete program listings

Page-At-A-Time Scrolling in on-screen Program Guide

Interactive information "soft keys" in the menu explain the feature functions

On-screen transparent channel and program information banner

4 user defined Favorites Lists

Closed caption support

Alternative language support

Pay-per-view on-screen purchase summary

Dish Pro Plus Ready

Dish Network 625 DVR Features:
FEATURES:

Dual satellite tuners that provide several multi-room viewing options 
Picture-In-Picture (PIP) 
Includes DISH Video-On-Demand Service that allows you to pause live TV, play, stop, fast forward, fast reverse, skip forward... more > 
120 gigabyte hard drive 
Up to 100 hours* of 100% digital video recording 
Records Dolby® Digital™ when available. 
Up to 9-day extended Electronic Programming Guide 
Record two live programs at the same time 
Record a live program while watching another live program 
Record two live programs while watching another pre-recorded program 
Picture-In-Picture (PIP) available via future software upgrade 
Interactivity, live TV pause 
Ability to pause live TV (up to 2 hours on each tuner) 
Play, stop, fast forward (4 speeds) 
Fast reverse (4 speeds) 
Skip forward (30 seconds) 
Skip back (10 seconds) 
Set manual/auto record event timers and quick record 
Recorded events management features to play, delete or protect a recorded event 
RECEIVER FEATURES:

Extended EPG (Electronic Program Guide) 
9 days of programming stored onto the hard drive for quick and easy access to program listing information 
Enhanced Automatic and Manual Event Timers 
Programs the satellite receiver to record directly to the hard drive or automatically tune to a program at a designated time for viewing 
Dolby Digital 
Toslink optical digital output for Dolby Digital and Linear PCM digital audio 
Custom program controls 
Parental control locks 
Program information 
Themes lists 
Favorites lists 
Browse 
One-touch channel return 
Picture-in-guide view 
OnDemand Weather 
Closed caption support 
Alternate audio support 
Caller ID capable 
On-Screen DISH CD song titling 
Software upgradeable via satellite


----------



## megeed (May 16, 2006)

Are you sure you are talking about the 522 and not the vip622. I didn't think the 522 are HD receivers.



udiknaed said:


> I think the main difference b/w the twos is 522 is a HD receiver while 625 is a SD-only receiver, but can do "Tivo-like" record.
> 
> Dish Network 522 DVR Features:
> Receiver
> ...


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

whenindoubt said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am just checking options here, trying to figure out whether or not I should get Dish out to my house for the third time.
> 
> ...


The 522 and the 625 are the same thing other than the 625 has some extra HD space set aside for VOD, nothing you're going to miss trust me. So you'll do fine with the 522, i've had one for 2 1/2 years and it's been a rock-solid receiver w/ no probs.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

IF the contract was for a 625, insist on getting the 625.

When your 18 month programming commitment expires, you'll be in a better position with the more expensive 625.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

I thought I heard Charlie say that VOD was coming to 508/510 as well as 522.


----------



## BadFrog (May 31, 2006)

In MHO I would "demand" the DVR 625 .. that's what you signed on for as a new customer. Whatever they did to improve upon the 522, you'll only get with a 625.

When I upgraded from a DVR 510, my installer brought me a DVR 625 and advised that Dish only provides "refurbished 522's" to customers that already have the 522. So as a new customer, Dish gave you "used equipment" to start out with.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

robert koerner said:


> IF the contract was for a 625, insist on getting the 625.
> 
> When your 18 month programming commitment expires, you'll be in a better position with the more expensive 625.


When you set somebody up with an appt for a new installation with the lease they used to specify the receivers by name (or actually number I guess). Since February though it just says "DVR dual tuner" on the set up page so Dish has flexibility in which receiver they bring. Once again the 522 and the 625 have only two differences; the number on the front of the box and the fact that the 625 has a VOD feature, which if you've ever experienced yourself you'd be hard put to convince anyone that it really adds any real value. Whenever i've checked the VOD feature it's usually just 3 or 4 older movies that are overpriced. I fail to see how you think he'll be in a better position in 18 months with a 625 over a 522. You say the 625 is more expensive, based on what? Last I checked they both had the same retail price. But that's irrelevant anyway since he probably didn't buy the equipment, almost every new customer these days signs up via the lease deal. If he decides he wants to upgrade someday, Dish isn't going to care if he has a 522 or 625, they're just going to look at his account and say ok this customer has a dual tuner standard DVR, what are the current upgrade options for him. If he has to have VOD, sure get the 625, other than that there's no good reason to bother.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

<IF the contract was for a 625, insist on getting the 625.>

Price difference based upon eBay prices for both new and used 522 and 625.

Weather Dish treats upgrading from leased 522s and 625s the same, or offers them to renters at the same price remains to be seen.

Hence, if the contract was for a 625, insisting on the 625 reduces the future risk of 522 being less valuable than a 625.

Thanks for the info that Dish no longer offers 625s to new customers, and 522s to current customers.

I noticed my 522 owners manual is the same as the one for a 625.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

robert koerner said:


> <IF the contract was for a 625, insist on getting the 625.>
> 
> Price difference based upon eBay prices for both new and used 522 and 625.
> 
> ...


What do you meen Dish No longer offers 625 to new Customers? My friend just got Dish 2 week ago and got a 625 same as me. He orderd from E*'s 800 #.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Ummm.....Dish definitely still offers 625's to new customers. The company I work for installs them everyday.


----------



## serg (Jun 7, 2006)

Got 625 a week ago as new customer


----------



## BadFrog (May 31, 2006)

Same here .. got the 625 and I am a current customer that upgraded. When I called DISH to upgrade I speciffically "ordered" the 625 and that's what I got.


----------

